# Google Chrome.app "pèse" presque 2 Go !



## Califila (29 Juin 2012)

Bonjour/Bonsoir,

Je suis sous Mac OS X Lion et en jetant un il à ma liste d'applications (triée par taille), je constate que l'application Google Chrome.app "pèse" ni plus ni moins que 1.7 Go ! Ce n'est pas normal. Quelqu'un a une réponse/solution à ce "phénomène" ?
Grand merci d'avance.


----------



## Larme (29 Juin 2012)

Non. Chez moi, elle pèse 235,2 Mo.

Clic droit dessus, _Afficher le contenu du paquet_, et cherche qu'est-ce qui la fait peser si lourd 
Attention, ne supprimes pas ça, reviens vers nous avant pour nous indiquer le coupable


----------



## Califila (29 Juin 2012)

Je n'avais pas pensé à faire ça et effectivement, j'ai trouvé quelque chose d'étrange. On dirait qu'il y a plusieurs versions de Chrome installées. Dans "Contents", il y a un dossier appelé "Versions" et à l'intérieur, il y a 21 version de Chrome ! De la version 15 à l'actuel. Quand je prends les 20 versions (sans la dernière) et que je regarde leur taille, ça pèse plus de 2 Go ! Le problème vient donc de là. Comment se fait-il que les nouvelles versions de Chrome n'écrasent pas les anciennes au lieu de s'installer à côté ? Bref. Que dois-je faire maintenant ? Supprimer les 20 versions précédentes et laisser le dernier ou tout désinstaller et ré-installer à nouveau ?


----------



## Aozera (29 Juin 2012)

Tu peux les effacer sans problèmes.


----------



## Califila (30 Juin 2012)

Alors, j'ai donc effacé comme vous m'avez conseillé. Mais il semble qu'il y ait une sorte de bug. Quand je vais dans Applications, triée par taille, ça me donne toujours Google Chrome.app à 1.7 Go. Mais, lorsque je clique droit sur Google Chrome.app, puis "Lire les informations", ça me donne plus ou moins 200 Mo. Du coup, je ne sais pas qui croire. Une aide ?


----------



## Califila (10 Juillet 2012)

Toujours pas d'aide pour moi svp ? Voici un copier-coller de mon problème :


_"Alors, j'ai donc effacé comme vous m'avez conseillé. Mais il semble qu'il y ait une sorte de bug. Quand je vais dans Applications, triée par taille, ça me donne toujours Google Chrome.app à 1.7 Go. Mais, lorsque je clique droit sur Google Chrome.app, puis "Lire les informations", ça me donne plus ou moins 200 Mo. Du coup, je ne sais pas qui croire. Une aide ?"_


Merci.


----------



## Califila (16 Juillet 2012)

Toujours pas d'aide à mon problème, svp. ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## macaccro (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Et une suppression puis résintallation de Chrome ? Chrome.app fait quelle taille ?


----------



## Califila (17 Juillet 2012)

macaccro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et une suppression puis résintallation de Chrome ? Chrome.app fait quelle taille ?




Je ne sais pas. J'hésite à faire ça car j'ai peur de perdre tous mes favoris, ma barre des favoris, etc.


----------



## Aozera (17 Juillet 2012)

Califila a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. J'hésite à faire ça car j'ai peur de perdre tous mes favoris, ma barre des favoris, etc.



Tout est stocké dans ton dossier bibliothèque, tu peux effacer et réinstaller Chrome sans problème.


----------



## Califila (18 Juillet 2012)

Problème résolu. Après désinstallation et réinstallation, tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Merci à tous !


----------

